# FreeBSD 10.0 and losted first second of any audio files.



## sneer (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi!

I installed FreeBSD 10.0 on my PC. When I open any audio file with any player (I use QMMP, VLC and SMPlayer; all players use OSS as default output device) a first second of music is lost. I use SPDIF_out on my motherboard with external amplifier (TEAC AI-501DA) with SPDIF_in port. In other OSes (Win 7 or Fedora 20) music plays normally. Can anybody  help me? :OOO


----------

